# is DeviantArt a good place?



## Hermie (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had an account on DeviantArt for some time now, and I decided to go with a print subscription so I could alter the prices for a bit more profit..

Though the real sales I'm hoping will come from my own selling.

I'm selling CD's of 197 pictures of Yosemite for $15 a piece, which includes shipping, with all the images watermark-free. I've only sold one online, and two for $5 at a flea market. Seems like a fair price to me, though, seeing as it's less than 8 cents an image.

Then, I decided to sell them as framed 8X10 prints for $40, frame and shipping included. No takers yet.

So, you think it's the economy that's to blame, or are my prices off?


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 23, 2009)

$0.08 an image sounds like your underselling yourself by about two orders of magnitude if they're any decent.


----------



## Hermie (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, so I also decided to sell them individually for $1 each and email them.

The camera I used was a Canon Powershot A560, so the images aren't quite professional-grade, so I don't want to charge too much. Plus, if it's too much, people will just turn away. Even though most of them came out quite good, they don't merit a large price tag.

If you know of any better venues, please share. ^^


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2009)

The name of the place has bad conotations for a lot of people.

I would not recommend referring mainstream customers to a gallery at DeviantArt, unless you have no intention of selling large quantities of images.


----------

